# Need idea for a dish to bring to church



## debodun (Apr 11, 2016)

Without thinking, I signed up to bring a food item for the coffee fellowship following our next service. It's our second anniversary this Sunday and they wanted many people to bring dishes to share seeing it will be a special day.

The problem I have is that there no way for me to keep hot food hot (I don't have a crock pot) and I am dubious about bringing a dish that needs to be kept cold (no refrigerator available) since I go to the Adult Bible study before the service, so the food would be sitting around for little over 2 hours. 

Most of the coffee fellowships I have stayed for include breakfast pastries, cookies and cakes, if I made any of that, mine would get lost in the abundance. The Easter service fellowship was flooded with cupcakes, cookies and other sweets, so much that some weren't even touched. They also probably don't want a "heavy" dish that close to lunch. 

80% of the parishioners are age 70 and over, and some young adults and a few kids. I don't want to be duplicative and yet want something that will stand out and apart from the run-of-the-mill dishes. Any suggestions?


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 11, 2016)

Bring fruit, there will always be people who are glad you did.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 11, 2016)

I bet no one else will bring Pigs-in-a-Blanket.

lol...my fave.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 11, 2016)

Cheese straws.. easy to make and keeps well out of fridge..



1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
2 cups self-rising flour 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2 cups shredded  sharp cheddar cheese, (1/2 lb) at room temperature 
1 cup butter, (2 sticks) at room temperature 

Preheat the oven to 350°.

 Sift together the flour, cayenne and salt and set aside. Using an  electric mixer, cream together the butter and cheese until blended. Add  the flour mixture slowly, beating at low speed, then continue to beat  for 5 minutes, until very creamy, scraping down the sides of the bowl  several times.

 Using a cookie press with a star tip, make 3-inch-long cheese straws,  leaving at least 1/2 inch between each on an ungreased cookie sheet. 


 Bake for 10 to 15 minutes or until lightly browned. Remove to racks to cool. Makes approximately 5 dozen cheese straws.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 11, 2016)

I vote for fruit too....my favorite 'to take' dish is strawberries, cantaloupe, grapes and kiwi with a light syrup.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 11, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Cheese straws.. easy to make and keeps well out of fridge..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you stuff them with pizza? *drool*


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 11, 2016)

Wrigley,lol

Great ideas all of them but I like the fruits too!

You can cut up the fruirs and place them beautifully in a platter or a mixed fruit salad in a sealable bowl and in the transfer bag you can plce 2 ice packs. 

There are these re usable ice packs that go in the freezer.


----------



## jujube (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh, I love cheese straws.  Time and place, please....I'll be there.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 11, 2016)

My mother used to bake a bundt cake to take to Sunday school when it was her turn to do the food with the coffee after class.  She put sherry in the icing when serving the cake at home; for Sunday school she left out the sherry!

At one church I visited that had snacks after church, I was always glad when someone brought brownies.  Another church I visited served bagels.  Cut into bite-size servings.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 12, 2016)

For something different when it comes to fruit, I've done a melon salad.   Cut up 3-4 different types of melons and added some fresh blueberries for color and everyone loved it.


----------



## Blessed (May 23, 2022)

Sorry been going back and reading old posts.  You mentioned about hot and cold food options.  The best gift I ever received was a 9 x 13 pyrex dish that came with a heavy plastic clip on lid.  It came with a hot and cold pack and an insulated carrier. Depending on what I was taking I could use the cold pack I kept in the freezer or a hot pack that I could microwave.  

These packs fit into a slit in the carrier bag and kept things cold or warm as needed.  I don't know if they are still available but it was great to have something I could make and keep cold or warm. If you attend a lot of potlucks, at church, with family, it is a great thing.


----------



## win231 (May 23, 2022)

When I take food to friends & it needs to stay cold (like a fruit salad), I put it in a Rubbermaid Brilliance container & the put the container in an insulated bag with a couple of those frozen Blue ice packs.  The food stays cold for 3-4 hours.

Rubbermaid container:


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

What about Lamingtons?



https://www.taste.com.au/recipes/lamingtons-2/1e80f6e8-a459-4b79-814b-cfeda0cf3116


----------



## win231 (May 23, 2022)

Tish said:


> What about Lamingtons?
> 
> View attachment 222151
> 
> https://www.taste.com.au/recipes/lamingtons-2/1e80f6e8-a459-4b79-814b-cfeda0cf3116


If I was in town, they'd never make it to church.


----------

